# HS Lebman Western Saddle



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I think it's worth having a look. Check to see what the tree is made of. It might be rawhide wrapped which means it will be heavy. If you google HS Lebman there is info on him. It's an older saddle and may have been custom made as a 17" seat was rare at the time he was making saddles.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> I think it's worth having a look. Check to see what the tree is made of. It might be rawhide wrapped which means it will be heavy. If you google HS Lebman there is info on him. It's an older saddle and may have been custom made as a 17" seat was rare at the time he was making saddles.


That's just about as much info I got with my google search, thank you for your time. For the price it's listed as I'm definitely taking a look. ;-)

Maybe someone has owned one and has personal experience on here? Or know someone who knows someone lol.


----------

